# Ohren-Graus: Joko und Klaas verhunzen Gotye-Song!



## Stefan102 (21 Jan. 2012)

​
Gotyes Ohrwurm „Somebody That I Used to Know“ hat eine ganze Flut von Cover-Versionen nach sich gezogen. Auf YouTube findet der Song, der im Original die Spitze der Charts stürmte, unzählige Nachahmer. Einige von ihnen sind wirklich hörenswert, wie zum Beispiel das Cover der Singer/Songwriterin Ingrid Michaelson (32) oder der ganz besonderen Version der Indie-Band „Walk Off the Earth“. Doch es gibt auch Cover, die einem die Haare zu Berge stehen lassen, denn auch Joko (32), Klaas (28) und Palina (26) haben sich dem Song angenommen und ihm eine ganz spezielle Note verpasst.

Im Rahmen ihrer Show „NeoParadise“ spielten sie die Hitsingle in Anlehnung an die Version mit den zehn Händen an einer Gitarre. Auch sie sitzen, etwas verstört drein blickend, alle um das Instrument herum, zupfen hier und klopfen dort und können sich das Grinsen hin und wieder nicht verkneifen. Was zu Beginn noch ganz passabel klingt, wird spätestens dann zur Ohren-Folter wenn Joko den Refrain anstimmt. Aber trotzdem - nein, deswegen - ist der Clip absolut sehenswert und schon jetzt kultverdächtig. Viel Spaß mit dem wohl schlimmsten - und nicht ganz so ernst gemeintem - Gotye-Cover überhaupt:

​(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Mandalorianer (21 Jan. 2012)

lol9lol3ausg099


----------



## test128 (11 Feb. 2012)

Ohrwurm :crazy:


----------

